# makes gives unknown modifier



## congo (Sep 6, 2014)

*H*ello world,

Whenever *I* type `make` upon a port *I* get this (or very similar): 

```
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk", line 956: Malformed conditional (!empty(_PERL_CPAN_ID) && ${_PERL_CPAN_FLAG:tl} == "cpan")
Unknown modifier 't'

Variable MASTER_SITES_SUBDIRS is recursive.
```

`uname -v`:

```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```

How do *I* get around this bug*?*

*B*est regards.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 6, 2014)

Support for 9.0 ended on March 31, 2013

Look at this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=46291.


----------

